# Transmission Flush On NV2500



## larynx (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a 2013 Nissan NV2500 V8 with 73,000 miles on it. I've been reading the service manual and I'm not sure if I need to do a transmission flush as part of the preventative maintenance. The manual doesn't say anything about replacing the fluid just topping it off.

Does anyone know if it requires a flush or replacement?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're not having any problems with the transmission, just perform a standard "drain and fill". Under normal driving conditions, a flush is NOT necessary at all and may even cause problems. The shops make money on flushes, that's why they recommend them. If the ATF is dark, burnt smelling, and you see little flakes or speck in it, DO NOT FLUSH IT. The fluid and transmission possibly has hard part damage, but the transmission just has not figured out it should die yet.


----------

